# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Mitbringliste für Volker
Volker macht sich ja morgen auf zu den Gestaden der Palmen und Sandstrände (auch wenn er vorher noch in den Isaan muss).
Damit er sich nicht all zu sehr dafür schämen muss, dass er darf und wir hierbleiben müssen, kann er jedem von uns eine Kleinigkeit mitbringen.
Also, Wünsche an Volker hier posten.

Leeven Jung, wünsche Dir eine schöne Zeit in Thailand und komm ohne Blessuren wieder zurück.   :Wink:

----------


## Joseph

Also ich wünsche mir ein paar schöne Fotos von ihm...

Joseph

----------


## Hua Hin

Er soll mal die 5 Schwestern seiner Frau fotografieren. :aetsch: 

Guten Flug Volker :smt051

----------

Gute Reise, Volker.

 :hallo:

----------

Danke, Danke für die Reisewünsche, OK Joseph werde etwas knipsen und Alex, meine Frau hat nur zwei Brüder und einen davon werde ich erstmals treffen, wenn du nen Foto möchtest, no pompen!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Alex, stehst Du auch auf Brüder?

----------

Die Verwandtschaft ist auf den Besuch von Volker schon vorbereitet.




 :super:

----------


## Hua Hin

> Alex, stehst Du auch auf Brüder?


Nur auf warme. :aetsch:

----------

Volker, mach die Banderolen ab und mach bute Schleifchen drum,
macht einen netten Eindruck und zeugt auch von Deinem Respekt der anderen Kultur gegenüber.

----------

> Die Verwandtschaft ist auf den Besuch von Volker schon vorbereitet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  :super:


Ich glaub nicht, dass mir die Verwandschaft Dollar schenkt, die wissen doch, dass ich Euros brauche. Aber wenn sie sich so vorbereitet haben und mir armen Schlucker was spenden wollen, sage ich nicht Nein!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Volker, ruf schnell noch mal bei mir an, 
muss Dir dringend noch was erklären.   ::

----------


## Joseph

Volker: Ich glaube deutlich zu erkennen, dass auf den Noten George Washington abgebildet ist, d.h. es sind nur 1-Dollar-Noten! Denk also nicht, Deine Verwandten würden Dir allzu viel schenken...

Joseph

----------


## guenny

Also ich fänds schofel wenn sie dem armen Volker Dollar schenken, wo der doch gerade so ins bodenlose gesunken ist, der Kurs der dollarige   :: 

Ach so, Nachtrag:
gute Reise Volker, grüß mir den Isaan und bis bald in alter Frische!

----------


## big_cloud

Am 4. Dezember komm ich nach, allerdings verschlaegts mich in den hohen Norden Thailands, Gute Reise und viel Spass @ Volker

----------


## Robert

Gute Reise und kommt gesund wieder.

----------


## Erich

Gute Reise Volker,

bring schöne Bilder und gute Nachrichten mit.

Erich

----------


## Hua Hin

Wolltest Du nicht gerade Cheffes Datscha abfackeln, Erich?

----------

> Volker, ruf schnell noch mal bei mir an, 
> muss Dir dringend noch was erklären.


Würd ich ja, aber ist besetzt!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Jo Volker, viel Spass und wennst mal an uns denkst, stell mal paar Bilder rein.

----------

Viel Spaß, Alder - und pass gut auf dich auf  :hallo:

----------

> Volker: Ich glaube deutlich zu erkennen, dass auf den Noten George Washington abgebildet ist, d.h. es sind nur 1-Dollar-Noten! Denk also nicht, Deine Verwandten würden Dir allzu viel schenken...
> 
> Joseph


Joseph, nehme auch 1 Dollarscheine, entscheidend ist dann die Quantität!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

Volker, manche beneiden Dich sicher, wenn Du das typische Isaanessen isst, z.B. sowas:



Joseph

----------

Da läuft mir doch das Wasser im Mund zusammen! Dazu noch Som Tam und als Nachtisch, 3 Imodium Akut!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Jo und dann aber gleich den Notarzt   :cool:  .

----------


## big_cloud

Aecht lecker wenn gut durchfrittiert, reines Protein das gibt Tinte auf den Fueller  ::

----------

Ist auf jeden Fall gesünder als Chio Chips und macht nich pompuie

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Viel Spaß, Alder - und pass gut auf dich auf  :hallo:


Danke Kali, werd schon aufpassen!

Bis denne

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Ich ernaehre mich in Thailand fast ausschliesslich thailaendisch, aber einen Insektenteller hatte ich bisher noch nicht.

----------

Volker, wann musste morgen dein Zuhause verlassen ?

----------

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> Volker, ruf schnell noch mal bei mir an, 
> muss Dir dringend noch was erklären.  
> 
> 
> Würd ich ja, aber ist besetzt!
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Immer noch, menno!

----------

> Volker, wann musste morgen dein Zuhause verlassen ?


Bin um 12:00 mit nen paar Freunden zum Bier verabredet, Taxi ist für 14:00 Uhr bestellt, will vorne in der Schlange beim Check In sein, hasse Schlange stehen, schau mir dann lieber die Schlange von der Bar aus an! :einergehtnoch:

----------

> Ich ernaehre mich in Thailand fast ausschliesslich thailaendisch, aber einen Insektenteller hatte ich bisher noch nicht.


Musste mal probieren, vielleicht hilft es ja!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Danke, bin schmerzfrei   :cool:  .

----------


## Joseph

Naja Volkler, wenn Du dann mal *diese* Viecher siehst, sagst Du einfach:
ขอสักครึ้งกิโล (etwa: koh sagg krüng giloh) = ich hätte gern 1 Pfund davon!



Guten Appetit!

Joseph


(P.S.: Es handelt sich um Schmetterlingspuppen, die Dinger heißen Daggdaeh
oder ดักแด้)

----------

Daran habe ich noch nie gezweifelt!

Grüße

Volker

----------

joseph, ich stelle wirklich ungern deine Kompetenz in Frage, aber könnte es sein das 1 giloh, 2 Pfund sind? Oder liege ich vollkommen daneben?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Krueng Gilo = halbes Kilo, 500gr.

----------

Hoffentlich hat Volker auf'm Flug keine ........

----------


## Joseph

Volker, der Dieter hat schon richtig geantwortet, "1" hieße "nüng" (oder so ähnlich, den Vokal haben wir nicht...)

Joseph

----------

> Krueng Gilo = halbes Kilo, 500gr.


Danke Dieter, freue mich immer wenn ich was lernen kann! :super: 

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Volker, der Dieter hat schon richtig geantwortet, "1" hieße "nüng" (oder so ähnlich, den Vokal haben wir nicht...)
> 
> Joseph


Joseph, auch dir sei gedankt für die '"Belehrung eines Greenhorns", habe es mir aufgeschrieben!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

@volker,
ich wünsche dir einen schönen flug. auch wenn du zuerst in den isaan musst, nimm`s nicht so schwer, hinterher bist du bestimmt erleichtert und kannst noch urlaub machen.    ::

----------

Wird schon werden Walter und faulenzen kann man in Isaan auch, nur nen bisschen langweilig im Baan Nong Phue  Noi!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

Viel Spaß und sauf net soviel im Isaan.Wünsche dir nen schönen Urlaub und bringe nix mit was ansteckend ist

----------

> Viel Spaß und sauf net soviel im Isaan.Wünsche dir nen schönen Urlaub und bringe nix mit was ansteckend ist


Danke Uwe, saufen werd ich wie immer (nicht mehr oder weniger als zu Hause) und ansteckendes ist mir fremd!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, einer Frau mal was anzustecken....z.B. einen Ring

Joseph

----------

> Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, einer Frau mal was anzustecken....z.B. einen Ring
> 
> Joseph


Hab ich doch schon, und jetzt bist erst mal gut!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

> Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, einer Frau mal was anzustecken....z.B. einen Ring
> 
> Joseph


kluge Antwort Joseph,aber meist ist dann der Ring und die Frau untrennbar was ja auch nicht immer schlecht sein muß aber wiederrum nix zu sagen hat.  :cool:

----------


## Met Prik

Viel Spass im Urlaub und pass auf dich auf  :Wink: 

Erwarte dann nach deiner Rueckkehr einen ausfuehrlichen Bilderbericht  :cool:

----------


## odd

Mach es wie ich mein letzter Isaanbesuch dauerte von 3 Uhr bis 8.30 Uhr frueh.

----------

odd, inso kurzer Zeit werde ich wohl nich alles gereget bekommen, was zu regeln ist!

So, jetzt werde ich Koffer packen und dann bin ich wech!

Bleibt bitte friedlich, damit ich mich in drei Wochen nicht zu sehr ärgern muss.

Viielleicht melde ich mich mal zwischendurch, werde ich aber nicht versprechen!

Viele Grüße an @all

Volker

----------


## Robert

Jau, meld Dich mal, wenn Du zurück bist, evtl kann man sich ja den Herzog-Wilhelm-Markt gemeinsam ansehen.
Ist ja von Lev aus nicht so weit...

Edit: 
Gerade gesehen, der geht vom 30.11.2007 bis 09.12.2007, bist Du da wieder da?

----------

Robert, das wäre ne Reise wert, würde mich freuen!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Volker, bist ja immer noch da.
Hast Du wenigstens die Koffer schon gepackt?
Bargeld schon im doppelten Kofferboden?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Volker guten Flug und viel Spaß im Isaan!
Bring Bilder mit und das nicht zu knapp...

 :Wink:

----------

